# Longer Shelf Mascarpone



## whiteyw80 (Mar 23, 2021)

I'd like to begin cooking "cottage" deserts from home, and local regulations restrict cheeses, or any ingredients that quickly gather bacteria when left unrefrigerated. I was wanting to make deserts, such as tiramisu and other deserts that usually contain Mascarpone cheese, but I need a recipe to make a Mascarpone substitute flto meet regulations. Could coconut milk be used instead? Also, if I make the Mascarpone cream for a tiramisu, can I still use eggs with a non dairy Mascarpone, or will the eggs make it not shelf stable as well? Appreciate any input or point in the right direction.


----------



## whiteyw80 (Mar 23, 2021)

Just a bit more info: Below are the states guidelines for my state:

"Cream cheese and butter icings are not allowed to be produced under cottage food. These items require refrigeration due to the high-water content (made from cow’s milk) and are considered a TCS food. Margarine (vegetable oils), Shortening (solidified fat), vegan butter/margarine (made with vegetable oils) would be considered permissible"


----------

